# D&D 5E D&D Third Party New Releases for Dec. 29, 2022-Jan. 4, 2023



## Splinterverse (Friday at 4:07 PM)

Check out this week's D&D third party new releases! Please subscribe and share if you can.

_Timestamps Available on YouTube._

*This Week's Featured Products*
10 New Year's Nemeses (monsters) 10 New Year's Nemeses - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
5E Foes: Video Game Bestiary (monsters) 5E Foes: Video Game Bestiary - Michael Tresca | DriveThruRPG.com
All Hands on Deck (location, subclasses) All Hands on Deck - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Atlantean Compendium (subclasses, items, spells) EXCLUSIVE SPLINTERVERSE DISCOUNT Dungeon Masters Guild - Order Contents
Azivar's Ancestral Almanac (races) Azivar's Ancestral Almanac - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Blades of the Lunar Kingdom (items) Blades of the Lunar Kingdom - Chinese Swords for 5th Edition D&D - Daniel H. Kwan Games | DriveThruRPG.com
Blood on Winter’s Wind (adventure 3-4) Blood on Winter’s Wind - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Bone Briar, The (adventure 5) The Bone Briar (5e) - Original Orators | DriveThruRPG.com
Delving Into the Chronicles 1 (subclasses, spells, adventure) Delving Into the Chronicles I - Tacitus Publishing | Campaign | DriveThruRPG.com
Duergar Mindforge, The (adventure 7, vtt, tokens) The Duergar Mindforge - The DM Tool Chest | DriveThruRPG.com
Fall of Vecna (Forgotten Realms, adventure 10-20) Fall of Vecna - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Halls of the Spider Queen (adventure 6, vtt) Halls of the Spider Queen - Level 6 Adventure - Elven Tower | Dungeon Vault Magazine | DriveThruRPG.com
Large Luigi Presents: Adventurer's Astral Almanac (Spelljamer, races, subclasses) Large Luigi Presents: Adventurer's Astral Almanac - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Lords of Misrule (adventure tier 1) Lords Of Misrule - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Saddle Up: An Improved Mount System (optional rules, mounts) Saddle Up: An Improved Mount System - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Sealer Class: An Ink & Paint Mage (class) Sealer Class - An Ink & Paint Mage - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
Shining Ring, The (location, encounters, vtt) The Shining Ring - CZRPG | 5e Content | DriveThruRPG.com
Valley Out of Time (osr, adventure 8-10) https://drivethrurpg.com/product/420904?affiliate_id=183912
Vault of Draconic Magic Items, The (items) https://dmsguild.com/product/421496?affiliate_id=183912
Wolf in Merchant's Clothing (adventure 4) https://dmsguild.com/product/421644?affiliate_id=183912

*Our Books*
Dragonlance Companion (races, subclasses, spells, items, monsters, encounters, adventures) https://dmsguild.com/product/416867?affiliate_id=183912
Feywild Companion (lineages, subclasses, spells, items, monsters, encounters, adventures) https://dmsguild.com/product/371389?affiliate_id=183912
Fizban's Vault of Draconic Secrets (subclasses, spells, items, trinkets, hooks) https://dmsguild.com/product/375174?affiliate_id=183912
Potions Unlocked (items, locations, NPCs, spells, monsters, hooks, optional rules, pod) https://drivethrurpg.com/product/359021?affiliate_id=183912
Secrets of the Drowgar (race, subclasses, deities, NPCs) https://dmsguild.com/product/354228?affiliate_id=183912
Swarms of the Multiverse (monsters, locations, optional rules) https://drivethrurpg.com/product/393995?affiliate_id=183912
Van Richten's Libram of Lineages (lineages, optional rules) https://dmsguild.com/product/357972?affiliate_id=183912


----------

